# Can you recommend some good reading...



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

......on 20th century American composers? I've been really interested lately in Ives, Piston, Schuman, Cowell, Hanson, etc. and listening to a lot of their music.

Are there any good reference books you could recommend on this? I checked the "books" sticky thread, and found a few 20th century, but I'd like to restrict it to American composers. I'd like to read some biographical info on each composer and some discussion of their works.

Any help you could give would be appreciated.

BTW, I just ordered Copeland's book "The New Music" but haven't gotten it in the mail yet.

Thanks in advance. :tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know if this will meet your need or not. I have only heard of this book and have not read it but it comes from the NEW Grove Composer Series and is on American composers. Several you mention are covered but not all. link provided below the picture. 










http://www.amazon.com/Twentieth-Century-American-Masters-Bernstein-Biographies/dp/0393315886

Kevin


----------



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, that looks great.

Going to order it from Amazon now! 

:tiphat:


----------



## korenbloem (Nov 5, 2012)

The Rest is Noise - Alex Ross

http://www.amazon.com/The-Rest-Noise-Listening-Twentieth/dp/0312427719


----------



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

Ross looks like a very interesting author.

I snagged a used copy for $3.

Many thanks!


----------

